# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Solar Shirt, wearable solar shirt, Netherlands

## Airicist

Designer - Pauline van Dongen

Home page - paulinevandongen.nl/projects/wearable-solar-shirt

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Solar

Published on Oct 1, 2013




> Being connected is a very important subject in our contemporary society. We are no longer capable of being without a cell phone for even one hour. Especially during festivals we like to stay connected so we can know where our friends are and what the latest updates are. In these off-grid situations solar-energy makes a perfect resource. One hour of sunlight on our planet is comparable with the quantity of energy that humanity uses in a whole year. The enormous potential of this sustainable resource is what inspired us to start the 'Wearable Solar' project.
> The team of Wearable Solar is a multi-disciplinary team, which collectively researches and explores the possibilities of this solar technique. The results are wearable technology as garments, applications in clothing, accessories and textiles.
> 
> The team consists of:
> Pauline van Dongen (Fashion designer specialised in wearable technology) 
> Christiaan Holland (Projectleader Gelderland valoriseert from the HAN)
> Bart Huydts (Projectleader Gelderland valoriseert from Artez)
> Gert Jan Jongerden (Business developer solar-energy)

----------


## Airicist

Solar Solace




> Presenting the Solar Shirt designed by Pauline van Dongen
> Made in collaboration with Holst Centre
> The Solar Shirt is the latest design in our Wearable Solar collection and has been developed in collaboration with Holst Centre. The shirt seamlessly incorporates 120 thin film solar cells that are combined into modules using Holst Centre’s stretchable printed electronics, thus allowing the wearer to generate energy and charge devices on the go. These modules are laminated onto the fabric using a heat press technique, thereby fully merging the solar cells with the textile. Working with printed electronics gave the freedom to more playfully place the cells on the shirt. The solar cells are used as a graphic pattern, making the technology an aesthetic and distinct feature of the design.
> The video shows the Solar Shirt in its daily use, while being worn by our friends. As they all wear it in their own way, they portray our vision of wearable technology as something that soon will become normative and will offer us new experiences.

----------


## Airicist

Keynote: Pauline Van Dongen smart clothing

Published on May 12, 2016




> At the IDTechEx Show! in Berlin, designer and keynote speaker, Pauline Van Dongen shows her wearable clothing designs, merging technology with fashion design. Included are a solar charging shirt.
> 
> Pauline combines new technologies with traditional techniques to constantly renovate craftsmanship. Working closely with companies from the field of science and innovation, Pauline aims to merge fashion and technology giving life to scientific creations.

----------


## Airicist

Smart Clothing by Pauline Van Dongen

Published on May 12, 2016




> At the IDTechEx Show! in Berlin, designer and keynote speaker, Pauline Van Dongen shows her wearable clothing designs, merging technology with fashion design. Included are a solar charging shirt.
> 
> Pauline combines new technologies with traditional techniques to constantly renovate craftsmanship. Working closely with companies from the field of science and innovation, Pauline aims to merge fashion and technology giving life to scientific creations.

----------

